# Info : Mail et compte mail Yahoo



## breizhG4 (26 Mars 2007)

Pour info, pour ceux qui veulent paramétrer Mail avec un compte e-mail Yahoo.fr,

1. Loguez vous sur votre adresse e-mail sur le site de yahoo.
2. Allez dans Option, Transfert et Accès Pop.
3. Cochez la case Accès Pop.
4. Yahoo vous propose ensuite un lien vers la procédure pour s'enregistrer sous Mail.

Pour info :
Paramètres des serveurs
Serveur de courrier entrant (POP3) :	 pop.mail.yahoo.fr
Utilisez une connexion SSL, port: 995

Serveur de courrier sortant (SMTP):	 smtp.mail.yahoo.fr
Utilisez une connexion SSL, port: 465 avec authentification

 Et ça marche!!


----------



## chandler_jf (26 Mars 2007)

... on en avait jamais parlé


----------



## melliemello (31 Mars 2007)

merci merci encore breizhG4 car sans toi j'y serais encore!


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (5 Avril 2007)

On en avait d&#233;j&#224; parl&#233;. Mais Yahoo a chang&#233; ses param&#232;tres r&#233;cemment car avant ces nouveaux param&#232;tres, il suffisait de changer le port 25 en port 587 et de faire les r&#233;glages POP, SMTP, etc ... expliqu&#233;s par Yahoo sur leur aide yahoo mail


----------



## polobook (14 Avril 2007)

Salut à tous, 
Je pense avoir tout essayé pour configurer Mail avec mon compte yahoo.fr. Mon FAI est free et je n'arrive donc pas à envoyer des mails par le logiciel Mail mais par contre je peux les recevoir... Cela marchait jusqu'à il y a quelques semaines.
J'ai essayer ce qui était décrit sur la page d'aide de yahoo à savoir mettre le port 465 en SSL et l'authentification ... En gros ce que BreizhG4 expliquait... Mais ca ne fonctionne toujours pas ... ni avec le port 25, ni avec le 465, authentification ou pas ! 
HELP !! Merci...
Polo


----------



## pascalformac (14 Avril 2007)

ton FAI &#233;tant free 
passer par le smtp de free ( pour l'envoi)

 les reglages de free 

smtp : smtp.free.fr
port 25

reglage avanc&#233; du smtp
ssl decocher 
identification aucune( champs en blanc)


----------



## polobook (14 Avril 2007)

reponse rapide et qui fonctionne !!!!
merci beaucoup 
polo


----------



## macpower21 (27 Juin 2007)

merci mon gars
ça faisait quelques temps je le serveur smtp de mon mail yahoo ne marchait plus
j'avais contourné le problème : configurer le smtp yahoo avec celui de free smtp.free.fr qui ne nécessite aucune authentification
testez ce serveur si ça merde chez vous un jour
merci le breizhou !


----------



## noz (4 Juillet 2007)

Ce changement est intervenu il y a si longtemps que ça ? Parceque mes comptes yahoo ne fonctionnent plus depuis la semaine dernière, et c'est en découvrant ce thread que j'ai appris pourquoi... J'étais toujours sur le port 25 et sans connexion SSL, et ça fonctionnait jusqu'à la semaine dernière. Je suis en smtp yahoo (alors que je suis chez wanadoo) et je viens de faire un test en envoyant un message d'un de mes comptes yahoo vers un autre, et ça fait à peu près une heure que j'attends de recevoir ledit mail... bizarre...


----------



## triparis (4 Juillet 2007)

Merci a tous et plus particulierement a Breizh et pascalfornac 
J'arrive enfin a envoyer des mails par contre je n'en reçois pas,Breizh ton numero 4 comment fais t-on? est-ce necessaire pour la reception? Ou regle t-on le port du serveur entrant,et toujours il me demande de temps en temps mon mot de passe mac qu'il ne reconnait pas
Merci D'avance;i-mac de l'annee-free-yahoo


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juillet 2007)

la validation de procedure pop sur le site yahoo est un préambule indispensable
( je n'ai pas de compte yahoo donc je peux pas te dire où c'est exactement  mais c'est indiqué partout sur tous les fils dédiés)

C'es pour ca que pour l'instant ton Mail coince

pour changer le port du serveur entrant
Mail/preferences Mail /compte ( yahoo)/ onglet avancé

(tu sais  tu as une aide dans Mail)


----------



## triparis (5 Juillet 2007)

Derniere question:lorsque je recois un e-mail y-a-t-il un moyen pour le conserver aussi sur mon compte yahoo pour que je puisse consulter mes mails de l 'exterieur
merci


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juillet 2007)

oui 
ne pas demander la suppression de la copie serveur
( m&#234;me endroit que le port)

dis, tu lis l'aide Mail, des fois?


----------



## triparis (5 Juillet 2007)

Merci a tous pour votre aide
Pour ceux qui ont le prb mail-yahoo-free une petite precision:lorsque vous etes sur votre page mail yahoo faire option puis pop puis ne pas oublier non seulement de verifier que votre acces web et pop est bien cochemais aussi en profiter pour verifier que votre filtre anti-spam l'est aussi(les deux netaient desactiver lorsque j'ai ouvert la page....)de meme pour regler votre port pop aller sur "avance" lorsque vous etes sur votre page info compte de mail et ne changer que le port  comme c'est indique dans les messages precedents(tres complets et suffisants)
Merci et a+


----------



## triparis (5 Juillet 2007)

Desole mais ca fait deux mois que je decouvre tout cela et je n'ai pas encore tous les bons reflexe
a+


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juillet 2007)

baah , pas de soucis 
mais ne pas oublier  que les aides dans Mac ( celle generale ou de chaque appli ) est bien plus riche que celle de certains OS
Ya pas tout , mais beaucoup de r&#233;ponses.
Faut juste parfois  ( comme chez win***)  varier les mots de recherche pour cerner le probleme


----------



## Debase (25 Août 2007)

Ma messagerie est yahoo et mon serveur est free. J'utilise la messagerie Mail de Mac pour envoyer et recevoir mes mails, mais depuis que j'ai installé la nouvelle freebox V5 HD je reçois mais je n'arrive pas a envoyé (je suis obligé de passer par le site de yahoo). J'ai suivi les procédures indiquées (changement du port pop et vérification du serveur smtp free) mais rien n'y fait...

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider?

Thanks


----------



## Bonjour, je suis Mac. (14 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour...

J'ai aussi un problème avec l'envoi des mails de "Mail" par yahoo... Il me dit à chaque fois : 

"Le serveur SMTP smtp.mail.yahoo.fr a refusé le mot de passe de l'utilisateur XXXXXX@yahoo.fr
Veuillez entrer à nouveau votre mot de passe ou annuler l'opération."

J'entre mon mot de passe, mais rien n'y fait ! je suis paumé, j'ai suivi toutes les indications (sur mail et sur yahoo), mais ça ne marche pas ! j'ai aussi essayer de mettre le serveur SMTP de mon FAI (smtp.estvideo.fr), mais ça ne fonctionne pas non plus... Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider...

Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Janvier 2008)

verifier les exigeences techniques requises par smtp  estvideo
chaque smtp a des réglages differents pour le port, le ssl , l'authentification
( ou même parfois écriture de l'entrée smtp avec ou sans nom du compte collé)


----------



## bibibenate (5 Février 2008)

Bonsoir,
ce que je ne comprends pas c'est qu'en suivant vos indications, donc : Options / Acces POP et transfert; moi, Yahoo me demande  de passer à Yahoo Plus pour 15/an pour pouvoir activer ces réglages.

Vous avez ça vous aussi ?

Le pire c'est que je suis passé à Yahoo parce que c'était simplissime avec l'iPhone et quasiment impossible avec Mail, y'a quand même un souci !!!


----------



## pascalformac (5 Février 2008)

tu peux toujours prendre gmail : simplissime sur iphone et sur Mail
( et bien entendu gmail récolte tes emails yahoo, après un petit réglage, ca facilite la bascule temporaire ou definitive)


----------



## bibibenate (10 Février 2008)

Je viens de comprendre !!! 
En fait on ne peut bénéficier du compte POP QUE si on a un compte Yahoo Fr donc ce n'est pas possible avec le yahoo.com ou alors il faut payer les 15$.
C'est quand même débile de faciliter autant la manip sur l'iPhone : réglages préformatés et y'a même l'imap (avec mon yahoo.com) et ne pas l'accepter sur "Mail" normal de Mac !!! c l'hallu quand même


----------



## Pictocube (8 Mars 2008)

Bonjour, 
J'essai depuis plusieurs jour de paramétrer Mail pour traiter mon compte yahoo. 

A l'aide de la faq yahoo j'ai paramétré un compte mais si ce dernier relève bien la boîte, il se contente de ne rien faire d'autre, ce qui ne m'est d'aucune utilité. Depuis aujourd'hui, il ne relève même plus la boite, voire marche très mal, c'est à dire qu'un coup il plante, un coup il relève ma boîte, un coup rien ne se passe, un coup j'obtiens un message d'erreur... Bref à me faire douter d'être passé sur Mac. 

C'est quoi l'astuce ?

Mon fournisseur d'accès est Orange 
mon compte est sur yahoo.fr 

serveur de réception : pop.mail.yahoo.fr         SSL activé             port 900 et des bananes (recommandé par yahoo) 
serveur d'envoi : smtp.mail.yahoo.fr               SSL activé             port 400 et des bananes (itou) 

maintenant quand je clique sur relever il ne se passe carrément plus rien... 

J'en ai absolument besoin demain pour des raisons pro et je pète un câble ! 
Merci de votre aide précieuse.


----------



## bibibenate (9 Mars 2008)

Je ne sais pas si ça peut t'aider mais j'utilise le serveur d'envoi de mon FAI, en l'occurence FREE : smtp.free.fr


----------

